# 2' wide layout



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

Thinking about a 2' wide oval. What do you suppose I would be limited to in ho steam wheel arrangements


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say certainly not more than something like a 4-6-2 or the like, that's a pretty tight radius for HO. You probably should be evaluating the locomotives you might like to see what their minimum radius is.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Unless you want to run all super short engines and equipment like Choo Choo's , there really isn't any engines or equipment that navigate a 12" radius turn and if your doing 24" wide board then your really only going to be able to do 11" radius turns? Way too small for anything normal!
Switch to N scale or better yet Z scale to make that small a space work!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*choo choo* would be a good person to ask, he has the experience.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

24" is really narrow for an HO layout.
I'm modeling in n-scale and it's kinda tight at 32".
​


----------

